# Tamil: I love you



## Au101

I appologise if this has been asked before, but I did trawl many, many pages searching. So, as you've probably guessed, I wonder, out of interest, if anybody knows how to say "I love you" in Tamil. <<<If you know how to write it, that would be great, only there are a lot of "n"s and "r"s and "l"s and I don't know which to use.>>> Thanks.


----------



## barebalaji

"naan unnai kaadhalikiren"
Since this reply is a lil late.. I wonder if you still require a script..
If yes, I can get you right away!!!

Cheers

Hi there..
You got your Tamil script..
"நான் உன்னை காதலிக்கிறேன்"
Have fun


----------



## Au101

Wow, thanks very much, it's great to have your input in these forums.


----------



## barebalaji

the pleqsure is all mine sir. Should you have any more questions, do not hesitate to contact me. 
Have a nice evening


----------



## alaethea

naan unnai naysikkirain
would be another way of saying it!


----------



## Au101

Thank you very much Alaethea!


----------



## arjunrishi

Naan unnai virubugiren, we can also say like this.


----------

